# Anyone need silver and gold applefritter?



## LuciaMew (May 12, 2018)

I have around 0 gold and 17 silver. If you are interested in them please leave your f/c and I will add you as soon as I can.


----------



## DivaBlueGirl (May 12, 2018)

That would be awesome ^-^ I don't need nearly that many though. My ID is 2018 7195 687


----------



## allainah (May 12, 2018)

I still need gold c:
8431-2427-494

thank you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 12, 2018)

I need both kinds!  My ID is in my signature.  Thank you!


----------



## Angel-Rae (May 12, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I need both kinds!  My ID is in my signature.  Thank you!


Just dropped off most of the ones I had left. Sorry I’ve been away from the game so much this event.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 12, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> Just dropped off most of the ones I had left. Sorry I’ve been away from the game so much this event.



Thank you!


----------



## LuciaMew (May 12, 2018)

allainah said:


> I still need gold c:
> 8431-2427-494
> 
> thank you


Added you! I am mimimon

- - - Post Merge - - -



DivaBlueGirl said:


> That would be awesome ^-^ I don't need nearly that many though. My ID is 2018 7195 687



Added! I am mimimon

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I need both kinds!  My ID is in my signature.  Thank you!



Added! I am mimimon


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 12, 2018)

Thank you!  I'm all done with the event now.


----------



## Loveablegal (May 12, 2018)

I need both and thanks for sharing my Id is 0173 6766 687


----------



## allainah (May 12, 2018)

LuciaMew said:


> Added you! I am mimimon



accepted your request! i'm 'allainah' same as on here


----------



## Loveablegal (May 12, 2018)

Sweet thanks so much


----------



## LuciaMew (May 13, 2018)

Loveablegal said:


> I need both and thanks for sharing my Id is 0173 6766 687



I have added you. I don?t have any gold ones any more but I still need to grow at least 60 pink flower so I will share with you what I get and all my silver.


----------

